# Cell phone painting!!!! (light painting)



## Nappy (Apr 25, 2009)

Well, actually it's light painting. But I've had my camera for only 3 days now, and have been figuring out what the different settings do and gave a go at this. I have a Google G1 phone, and in the market place (if you have a G1 or iPhone) and want to try this I downloaded the Flashlight app, and changed the colors, and there is also a strobelight app, and you can set it to cycle through every color. I did my name first "Nick" and then did "N <3 L" for my fiancee.

No PP work done

Camera/Settings
Canon Rebel XS 18-55 Kit lens 
Tripod
Mode TV
Set at 15 seconds 
Auto ISO
Auto WB


----------



## stsinner (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow..  That fourth one is very nice..


----------



## polymoog (Apr 25, 2009)

Those are really cool, I love that effect


----------



## jdwyer (Apr 25, 2009)

those are really sweet. that fourth is awesome, i love the color change. I've been trying my damndest but i can't see you at all in those photos. how did you pull that off?


----------



## Achaicus (Apr 26, 2009)

In all but the third you can see one or both of his stockinged feet under the "N"


----------



## Photoadder (Apr 26, 2009)

This effect is very common but look very effectivelly.


----------

